# With the 1st pick in the 2015 NBA Draft, the Minnesota Timberwolves select...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's it going to be?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

"Where's Jah?" -Dave Chappelle

The answer in six weeks will be Minnesota.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This has to be Towns. He just makes too much sense for this team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like big men who don't play defense, so I'd go with Towns over Okafor any day of the week.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Also I think people are underrating Mudiay. I don't think Russell is sure fire to get drafted over him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

probably Okafor. I'm hoping the Lakers get Towns


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I say Towns. You could build a hell of a defense around a Wiggins/Towns/Dieng frontcourt with Rubio up top as well. Slotting Okafor in the middle next to...Anthony Bennett? Adreian Payne?...presents problems.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess Towns has a higher ceiling. Not sure Okafor is good enough to push them in the playoffs in the West and Atlanta needs them to reach the playoffs to get their lottery protected first rounder in the next few years.

I'm not sure Towns is either, but best case scenario he might be.


----------

